
Pentagon successfully tests micro-drone swarm - MrBra
https://phys.org/news/2017-01-pentagon-successfully-micro-drone-swarm.html
======
basicplus2
[http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-38569027](http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-38569027)

------
MrBra
As seen on.. Black Mirror...

